# food for a cockapoo



## carol marie smith (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, can you help. I have a 1 year old cockapoo who is very fussy eater. She will not eat any type of dried food. No wet meat tins or pedigree pouches. The only food that she will eat is human food, ie, boiled chicken and rice or potatoes or sausages any type. Also, she quite likes minced beef but this goes through her rather quickly........ Please help and any suggestions i would greatly appreciate... x Thankyou


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You could try Natural instinct, many on here swear by it.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to my world - however Treacle will eat a range called Dogs Deli - from Pets at home - she will not eat any food that is pate style - this range is like tins of chicken & tuna with added vegetables - very similair to applaws range of tins.
I know how hard it is - I have every make of food in my garage - including Natural Instinct - she went off this quite quickly!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how long to you give her before you give in and let her have human food. 

is she under or over weight?

how many times a day do you try and feed her. 

have you tried the 15 minuet rule, leaving the food down if she doesnt eat it then lift it and she gets nothing till next meal time. 

not eating for a couple of days wont kill her. i deliberetly give my girls one day where they dont get a meal. they will probably grs some treats if training but nothing els. 

but for your girl i would give her nothing. 

my Gypsy was and still can be a very picky eater, however since switching her onto raw meat she has been such a good eater, she sometimes turns her nose up at chicken wings like she did tonight.


----------

